# Inviting People Over



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

One of my goals is to be able to invite a bunch of people over to my place for a small party. I've never done this before and I think it would really help my confidence. I'm fine inviting one person at a time but the idea of multiple people makes me kind of nervous. Does anybody have any tips or suggestions?


----------



## Social Natural (Sep 11, 2010)

It's great that you're taking the proactive role. Hosting party is a great way to meet people and ask you said will skyrocket your confidence. Set up an event on Facebook and sent invites to people. Have set up some activities to do so that way these things keep them occur. The more well-planned out you are, the less nervous you'll be. Overall play the host.


----------



## Starch (Dec 15, 2010)

Invite a few people over first. Remember to progress slowly!
Make sure youre comfy with just a few people over before you throw a party!


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------

